# DirtLand -10g-



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks to the petco $1 per gallon sale I picked up a 10 gallon tank for no apparent reason.roud: Having an empty tank laying around just didn't sit right with me, so I decided to try a dirt tank. 

Went out and bought 3- $8 clamp lamps for my lighting. Luckily I had some left over topsoil and an old bag of very fine black sand. :icon_bigg

**Update March '12**




























I had a bag of blue rocks laying around. Not sure how I feel about them yet. What do you guys think? I don't want to use any driftwood or big rocks in this scape. Mainly a plant only tank.










I made the background out of laminated cardboard paper. My goal is to line each side of the "blue rock river" with red cabomba. The blue backdrop will hopefully draw you eye to the dark area and maybe add some depth. 










I heard horror stories about dirt floating all over the tank, so I was worried about filling it up with water. It wasn't bad at all...just like any other substrate I've used. 


Red cabomba I'll be using to line both sides of the river bed.










I also intend on using riccia for ground cover, and maybe some alternathera reineckii, Ludwigia repens, and ludwigia arcuata clippings from my other tanks. 

I'll only have 1 fish in here. A paradise fish.


----------



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

Ha! A "Just Cuz" tank, lol... very interesting - I like your riverbed  And a paradise fish - they are so beautiful! Can't wait to see more updates.

I like your idea of laminated paper for the background 

Duff


----------



## ReluctantHippy (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like a great project. I have the same 10 gallon with the same clip on light just waiting for me to scape it (still working on my new 40b). Gotta love that $1/g sale


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

ReluctantHippy said:


> (still working on my new 40b). Gotta love that $1/g sale


Thanks. I love those 40b tanks! I wanted to get one but didn't have enough room. I guess 3 tanks in the bedroom will have to suffice.:hihi:


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

i have the same light fixture! haha which bulb are you using? i got the 23W, 6500k one

btw, where did you get that plant fixture thing... so useful for lights


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

gnod said:


> i have the same light fixture! haha which bulb are you using? i got the 23W, 6500k one
> 
> btw, where did you get that plant fixture thing... so useful for lights


Thanks! Got it from home depot. They have a few different sizes..I needed the 15 inch one so my light would hand dead center over the tank.

Right now I have it suspended 14.5 inches above the substrate. I'm still debating on which bulb to use. A 19 watt bulb will give me ~ 65 PAR and a 23 watt bulb ~85 PAR. Most of the plants I'll be keeping are somewhat demanding so I'm leaning towards the 23 watt. Any opinions?


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

oh GEESH that chart just made me 
i don't think glosso needs 100+ PAR lighting... 
i've got mine vertical, 23W, roughly 8-9 inches from the substrate. 

guess ill be bringing it back down to 13W..


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

gnod said:


> oh GEESH that chart just made me
> i don't think glosso needs 100+ PAR lighting...
> i've got mine vertical, 23W, roughly 8-9 inches from the substrate.
> 
> guess ill be bringing it back down to 13W..


You can use this as a reference. The water line is 7.3 inches. So the first example is 18.3 inches from the substrate, Second example is 13.3 inches from substrate and the last (kinda like yours) is 10.3 inches from substrate. All using 23W bulbs.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice start!


----------



## ReluctantHippy (Jun 23, 2011)

I have 14w, 19w, and 23w and am currently using the 14w right at the top of the tank. 

I've seen good growth on my moss, riccia, Micranthemum umbrosum, and Salvinia minima so far if that helps at all. 14w right at the top would be equal to 23w several inches above the tank I believe. 

Any idea on what you've going to grow?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

ReluctantHippy said:


> Any idea on what you've going to grow?


So far I've got baby tears, red cabomba, purple fanwort, some kind of gold ludwigia, some kind of alternathera and bacopa. Hopefully the fanwort and bacopa grow in thick so it covers up that white backdrop.

I just planted everything so the water is still kind of murky. Also, I didn't rince the topsoil. I just threw it in there and capped it with fine black sand. There was definitely wood chips in there and I think some tannins are being released. 

I threw in a bio bag from one of my filters since I didn't mineralize the topsoil first. Introducing bacteria is kind of the same thing right? Just at a much slower pace? Isn't mineralizing another way of saying "bacteria eating the organics"?

Lastly, I really don't want to have a powerhead in this tank, but how will the plants get nutrients and CO2 without water movement? Will simple convection be enough to move nutrients and CO2 around to all my plants?











Thanks for any help roud:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

thats gold nesea

nesea pedicellata


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> thats gold nesea
> 
> nesea pedicellata


Spectacular! I was having trouble figuring out what I bought.


----------



## ReluctantHippy (Jun 23, 2011)

BlueJack said:


> I threw in a bio bag from one of my filters since I didn't mineralize the topsoil first. Introducing bacteria is kind of the same thing right? Just at a much slower pace? Isn't mineralizing another way of saying "bacteria eating the organics"?
> 
> Thanks for any help roud:


What do you mean mineralize it first? I study soil and there is no way to flash mineralize the organic amendments in soil. I've seem people on this site talking about boiling and baking soil before going into a tank but all that is doing is sterilizing it so that the amendments take much longer to mineralize once added to the tank. I think someone once read that industrial fertilizer production utilizes heat so they assumed a waterbath or oven would work - in reality you need over 1000 degrees F and extremely high pressures to have any effect. Saying you can do this at home is like saying that you can make a diamond by jumping up and down on coal long enough. 

To mineralize soil you are going to need to take advantage of bacteria, there is no other way to do it at home. You could drop all the soil into your compost and water it for several months or you could rig up a bubble barrel and bubble the soil in a water bacteria mixture for several weeks both of which would mineralize some of the soil but not all of it. Luckily miracle grow likes people so see instant results so they load their soil up with high amounts of immediate release (mineralized) organic amendments versus those that need processing - for instance bat guano and earthworm castings are naturally mineralized by the bacteria in the animals gut and are immediately available to the plants whereas feather meal, alfalfa meal, bone meal, and most of the rest of the organic amendments need processing first which makes them a slow release. 

Luckily you don't want completely mineralized soil. If it was 100% mineralized then most all of the nutrients would be gone by your third or forth water change; well at least all your nitrogen would be. The non mineralized amendments are what gives the soil it's slow release profile which I assume is why people like to use it. All in all I wouldn't worry about it 

Tanks looking great.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

ReluctantHippy said:


> What do you mean mineralize it first? I study soil and there is no way to flash mineralize the organic amendments in soil. I've seem people on this site talking about boiling and baking soil before going into a tank but all that is doing is sterilizing it so that the amendments take much longer to mineralize once added to the tank. I think someone once read that industrial fertilizer production utilizes heat so they assumed a waterbath or oven would work - in reality you need over 1000 degrees F and extremely high pressures to have any effect. Saying you can do this at home is like saying that you can make a diamond by jumping up and down on coal long enough.
> 
> To mineralize soil you are going to need to take advantage of bacteria, there is no other way to do it at home. You could drop all the soil into your compost and water it for several months or you could rig up a bubble barrel and bubble the soil in a water bacteria mixture for several weeks both of which would mineralize some of the soil but not all of it. Luckily miracle grow likes people so see instant results so they load their soil up with high amounts of immediate release (mineralized) organic amendments versus those that need processing - for instance bat guano and earthworm castings are naturally mineralized by the bacteria in the animals gut and are immediately available to the plants whereas feather meal, alfalfa meal, bone meal, and most of the rest of the organic amendments need processing first which makes them a slow release.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Very good info!

On APC they talk about spreading the soil over a tarp, soaking it and letting it dry out. Then repeat the process like 4 times to mineralize it. I didn't know if that was necessary or not. I didn't end up doing it so I was wondering what effect it would have. Guess it's not a big deal at all. Thanks 

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/?p=vB52554


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

i personally never mineralize and find it to be a waste of time. its going to get mineralized eventually in your tank anyways.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> i personally never mineralize and find it to be a waste of time. its going to get mineralized eventually in your tank anyways.


Same here. Although I used Miracle grow organic not just regular top soil. 

Where do you buy those lights? Is there a specific type? Curious because I have looked before at walmart and didn't see any. Didn't really shop anywhere else (It wasn't that big of a concern at the time) can i pick one up at HD or menards?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Where do you buy those lights? Is there a specific type? Curious because I have looked before at walmart and didn't see any. Didn't really shop anywhere else (It wasn't that big of a concern at the time) can i pick one up at HD or menards?


Yep...HD or lowes or any general hardware store should have them. They're general work lights. If you have a choice between 2 pick the one with the wider reflector... it's the 150 watt one.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## ReluctantHippy (Jun 23, 2011)

BlueJack said:


> Thanks! Very good info!
> 
> On APC they talk about spreading the soil over a tarp, soaking it and letting it dry out. Then repeat the process like 4 times to mineralize it. I didn't know if that was necessary or not. I didn't end up doing it so I was wondering what effect it would have. Guess it's not a big deal at all. Thanks
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/?p=vB52554


Very interesting article but I have a feeling he was slightly confused coming back from that conference. Mineralization occurs very slowly. You can ramp the process up by making sure your carbon and nitrogen ratios are correct and upping the heat/O2 rates but even then it takes a long long time and you would never want to allow the soil to fully dry at any period. My organic veggie gardens was amended this season and is watered and left to dry every day and it wont all be mineralized for years even with the high bacteria content of naturally amended soil (versus the low bacteria content of potting soil).

Soaking and draining would leech out much of the mineralized (fast release) nitrogen which would drastically help cut down initial algae breakouts and should help with tannins. The amending with clay and lime makes sense as well. Crazy how one very practical article has incorrectly informed so many when it comes to that one point.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

BlueJack said:


> Yep...HD or lowes or any general hardware store should have them. They're general work lights. If you have a choice between 2 pick the one with the wider reflector... it's the 150 watt one.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


What type of bulb are you using? A compact? Can I put a compact in the incandescent fixture?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> What type of bulb are you using? A compact? Can I put a compact in the incandescent fixture?


Yep, a cfl will work in there no problem. You can choose any bulb you want. That chart earlier in the thread might help you decide. 14w,19w,23w are all pretty common cfl bulbs. It just depends on how much light you want to have. I'm using a 23w(@ 14.5" above substrate gives me ~75-85 PAR) for now, with CO2. I might be tempting the algae gods :eek5:, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

ReluctantHippy said:


> Very interesting article but I have a feeling he was slightly confused coming back from that conference. Mineralization occurs very slowly. You can ramp the process up by making sure your carbon and nitrogen ratios are correct and upping the heat/O2 rates but even then it takes a long long time and you would never want to allow the soil to fully dry at any period. My organic veggie gardens was amended this season and is watered and left to dry every day and it wont all be mineralized for years even with the high bacteria content of naturally amended soil (versus the low bacteria content of potting soil).
> 
> Soaking and draining would leech out much of the mineralized (fast release) nitrogen which would drastically help cut down initial algae breakouts and should help with tannins. The amending with clay and lime makes sense as well. Crazy how one very practical article has incorrectly informed so many when it comes to that one point.


I'm glad you shared your expertise. Thanks


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Added some A. Reineckii & L. Arcuata. I think I'm done adding plants. Just need to let it cycle and then get me a paradise fish!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Your plants look great!


----------



## ReluctantHippy (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha, sorry, dirt gets me all excited. 

Your plants look amazing. Keep up with the pretty pictures.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

love the top view


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Love the look of the tank. Cambomba is a neat little plant, it grows in really nice too. If you get it under the flow it looks like it is flowing in a breeze.


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

That red cabomba looks awesome.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> thats gold nesea
> 
> nesea pedicellata


quick question...have you kept this plant? Some pics I've seen it's orange-ish and others it's gold. Why does this happen?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

yes, i have kept it. i struggled with it for awhile, it grew distorted, pale and small. but then it grew great after adding extra calcium. it would get the orangish color the closer it got to the light. it also grew very slow. 

you cant really see the orange color due to the nasty yellow light/ yellow water and my lack of camera skills.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Your plants look healthy and beautiful. If you weren't married to the blue rocks, I'd love to see either black ones there instead or else sand of some kind. The blue rocks just make me think too much of a goldfish tank, and you have that nice accent HC (or whichever foreground plant that is) to make it appear more natural looking, but it takes a step backward when it's next to blue rocks for me. 

Anyway, just a suggestion. Love the plant selection in here, and you've done a terrific job with the growth.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

So I caved in and decided to use a filter for surface agitation. The "oil slick" at the surface was just bothering me too much. Also picked up some fish today, and added a bronze wendtii, some rotala clippings from my other tank, and another type of fanwort. Enjoy

Pack of black tetra's hangin out over the bronze wendtii









Dwarf Gourami









Some kind of fanwort. Don't know the name. Any ideas?


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice tank, I like it very much. I think you'll enjoy it with the filter.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> yes, i have kept it. i struggled with it for awhile, it grew distorted, pale and small. but then it grew great after adding extra calcium. it would get the orangish color the closer it got to the light. it also grew very slow.
> 
> you cant really see the orange color due to the nasty yellow light/ yellow water and my lack of camera skills.


Beautiful tank. I've been having problems with this gold nesaea. It's melting on me! I've kept many difficult species without problems and to be honest this is the first plant that is just withering away on me. I've read that this plant is slow to recover from deficiencies. When I picked it up from the LFS it was in a tub(without any nutrients or CO2 I'm sure). I also read that it doesn't like a lot of potassium? Did you notice this? I usually dose 20 ppm of K 3X a week. For calcium I use flourish 3X week. Think that's enough?


----------



## kangared (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice tank. I love all the color.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

kangared said:


> Nice tank. I love all the color.


Thanks :icon_smil


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Added a riccia mat under the rocks and some java fern. My water is still brownish from the tannins. Does anyone now how long topsoil (wood chips in the topsoil) release tannins for? 

I'm still amazed that only 1 cfl bulb can grow a whole tank of plants!!!:icon_surp


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice!


----------



## nchumley (Mar 29, 2010)

Don't know how I feel about the smooth glass stones, but your plants are thriving! Excellent planning!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

BlueJack said:


> Beautiful tank. I've been having problems with this gold nesaea. It's melting on me! I've kept many difficult species without problems and to be honest this is the first plant that is just withering away on me. I've read that this plant is slow to recover from deficiencies. When I picked it up from the LFS it was in a tub(without any nutrients or CO2 I'm sure). I also read that it doesn't like a lot of potassium? Did you notice this? I usually dose 20 ppm of K 3X a week. For calcium I use flourish 3X week. Think that's enough?


i bought 2 "bunches" and most of it melted away, but a few stems converted over. Not sure about the potassium, and really not sure about the amount of calcium. i just know that when i added "extra" it perked up and the new growth was really nice. but i had to stay on top of it. I'm sure some fert guru can give you better advice.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> i bought 2 "bunches" and most of it melted away, but a few stems converted over. Not sure about the potassium, and really not sure about the amount of calcium. i just know that when i added "extra" it perked up and the new growth was really nice. but i had to stay on top of it. I'm sure some fert guru can give you better advice.


Thanks. Most of mine melted away except for a handful of stems. But there is new growth on the ones that survived. I guess this is just a very sensitive species. I think I read somewhere that this plant is a new cross or something, only developed a few years ago. Maybe that's why it's not that hardy.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Its all in the dirt man, ever watch Dustinsfishtanks videos on youtube? He loves dirt lol.

Great minds discuss ideas, average minds discuss events, small minds discuss people
-Thats awesome.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Gorgeous tank, what is the red plant in the front left please?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Thread was a great read tonight thank you.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

10gallonplanted said:


> Its all in the dirt man, ever watch Dustinsfishtanks videos on youtube? He loves dirt lol.
> 
> Great minds discuss ideas, average minds discuss events, small minds discuss people
> -Thats awesome.


yep....been a subscriber for about a year. Good stuff.roud:


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Gorgeous tank, what is the red plant in the front left please?


It's called Telanthera 'cardinalis'. I believe it's just a variant of A. Reineckii. I have another type of A. Reineckii on the far right side of the tank. It's cool to see how different the variants are.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> Thread was a great read tonight thank you.


Thanks roud:. It's cool that a lot of members can share their experiences with dirt. Great threads on your tanks!


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Did a lot of replanting and moving stuff around today....found out how messy dirt really gets! Also picked up some  rotala wallichi  and  lobelia cardinalis . First time growing these so I'm interested to see how it goes. I took out those glass blue rocks and put down some glosso instead. Maybe it'll make a nice glosso path. I also added another light so the edges get lit better.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Finally made the whole background blue. Think it looks much better this way. Threw out all the red cabomba...looks cool from above but I didn't like how it looked from the front.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Found a nice piece of wood while walking my dog...couldn't resist using it in this tank. Trimmed everything down and I added some rasbora's from another tank I have. For some reason my black neon tetra's keep jumping ship. I started with 7 and I'm down to 3. 

attached some anubia's nana to the wood.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Got a question for you guys. I want to add some plants to the wood that's sticking out of the water. What kind of plants can I attach to those pieces of driftwood above the waterline? I was thinking maybe some air-plants, but they don't look all that great. What else would work?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Epiphytes are an acquired taste. Tank looks great, love the wood you found. Not sure on plants to add to the wood, but I am sure someone will have an idea.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

I really like this, it is so beautiful.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Found this today...let's see how it works out.

Spathiphyllum (peace lilly)


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

karatekid14 said:


> I really like this, it is so beautiful.


Thanks for the kind words :biggrin:


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Epiphytes are an acquired taste. Tank looks great, love the wood you found. Not sure on plants to add to the wood, but I am sure someone will have an idea.


Thanks roud:. Do you know anything about the aroid I attached to the driftwood?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't think like like their roots submersed but am not certain. I like the idea. PM hydrophyte he might be able to give you a better answer.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

peace lilly should work well. very nice tank.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I'll be watching to see how the Spathiphyllum works for ya as I wanted to do the same on the 40B but was worried about the light I have burning them. Then I ran out of time before the surgery so you're tank is my watch child at the moment. Loving all the dirt tanks there are to find lately on TPT. Honestly I'm not a fan of 10g tanks (to small a water column) but this one is a bright spot.

Every posted pic it's full of healthy looking plants and looks fresh.

The tannins taper off after a few months. They are gone after the first year entirely but the soil keeps giving for the stem plants.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Hope your surgery goes well!!!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

BlueJack said:


> Hope your surgery goes well!!!


it was last Tuesday, the Doc says it all looks good today when he pulled the sutures out. I can't sleep for crap yet but I can start bending my elbow next week and weight rehab starts the first of November so a long road but I'm not messy it up again. I scanned back over your thread again tonight and still like the exchange that took place between you and ReluctantHippy.

really hoping the peace lily works out so I can copy you LOL


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

AWESOME TANK BlueJack!!!


Man I would have never thought anyone could get a 10g looking so nice!!! You have done a awesome job on the scape, and your color scheme is great too! I will be watching this tank 4 sure!!! Oh like Wkndracer said the talk yall did on the soil was GREAT TOO!!! 

Keep Up the GREAT WORK!
Drew


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> I'll be watching to see how the Spathiphyllum works for ya as I wanted to do the same on the 40B but was worried about the light I have burning them. Then I ran out of time before the surgery so you're tank is my watch child at the moment. Loving all the dirt tanks there are to find lately on TPT. Honestly I'm not a fan of 10g tanks (to small a water column) but this one is a bright spot.
> 
> Every posted pic it's full of healthy looking plants and looks fresh.
> 
> The tannins taper off after a few months. They are gone after the first year entirely but the soil keeps giving for the stem plants.


Thanks! :icon_bigg

So far so good. They've sprouted some new growth and it looks like the roots are starting to grow around the driftwood. They're under relatively low light for terrestrial plants. Somewhere between 100-150 PAR.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

My Java fern wasn't doing so good, probably because I had the rhizome buried deep in the substrate. I added another piece of wood and attached them using some fishing wire. They should do better now.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

still find to hard to see this as only a 10g


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Added a sand river









...and some von rio tetra's. I always overlooked these guys at the fish store, but once I got them home and in my tank their colors really started to show. I find them very beautiful. My rasbora's and gourami moved over to  this tank


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

better all the time. kind of looks like a path in the park
what triggered the change? unlike the blue stones this will be be here to stay or ????
will it mix and blend?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> better all the time. kind of looks like a path in the park
> what triggered the change? unlike the blue stones this will be be here to stay or ????
> will it mix and blend?


I watched  this video  yesterday and it inspired me to try and add some kind of "river" feature to the scape. I'm thinking it will generally stay pretty clean since I don't have any big fish to stir up the dirt. I don't mind doing a little light vacuuming every week to keep it clean.

I was checking out your 110g, those black angels are amazing!!!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice top down shots! Those are my favorite for perspective. Like looking into a pond.  Looking good, although, I am not 100% sold on the sand yet. I am sure it'll grow on me with time. I'm thinking if you could grow plants in the very far back with just a small gap, it would give a better illusion, thinking of how it looks in nature.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Nice top down shots! Those are my favorite for perspective. Like looking into a pond.  Looking good, although, I am not 100% sold on the sand yet. I am sure it'll grow on me with time. I'm thinking if you could grow plants in the very far back with just a small gap, it would give a better illusion, thinking of how it looks in nature.


I like those too! 

It came out a little wider than I wanted, and it was supposed to be more "S" shaped. The picture in my mind didn't translate so well in real life...hehe. Have any recommendations of what would go well back there. I do like the idea of adding some depth like that, kinda like looking down a train tunnel. Right now I have some H. Kompact, Amazon sword and A. reinieckii growing out back in my growout box.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

OK, YouTube tank videos are on my list of things to stay away from (very nice effect).
Thanks on the blacks and WOW. Wow because they were moved. My largest in house spawn to date will be 2 months old 10/21. 
These are the blacks from the 110g moved into a 55g breeder arrangement. Post 305 is the actual spawn and starting the journal track on this group. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/87012-lots-low-tech-angel-tanks-56k-20.html

I don't scape well but my fish can be cute LOL

haha 10g,,, hide that info and just post a picture and I'd guess completely wrong.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

FREAKIN' WOW!!!!


I am just AMAZED at the growth in this tank! The Von Rios and the GBR look GREAT in there! Do Ya have 1 GBR or are there more? Also the sand path looks good too! Are Ya dosing anything, and is it still a DIY Co2, and lastly what size Aqua Clear filter is that? I am going to take the Under Gravel Filter out of my 10g and I am going to order a Aqua Clear, and I was thinking of the smallest one. 

Anyway keep up the GREAT WORK!!!
Drew

p.s. What is the Kelvin rating on the CF bulb you are using?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

very nice change


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> I don't scape well but my fish can be cute LOL












^ that's the coolest thing I've seen in a while roud:


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> Do Ya have 1 GBR or are there more?


Just 1 so far. I'd like to get a pair in the future though. How do you tell a male from a female?



BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> Are Ya dosing anything, and is it still a DIY Co2, and lastly what size Aqua Clear filter is that? I am going to take the Under Gravel Filter out of my 10g and I am going to order a Aqua Clear, and I was thinking of the smallest one.
> p.s. What is the Kelvin rating on the CF bulb you are using?



Ya, I follow the EI dosing recommendations, using flourish comprehensive for my micros. I never see nutrient deficiencies in this tank (thanks to the soil). In some of my other tanks without soil I'll run into deficiencies now and then. Most recently my 20 Long for example, I needed to up the nutrients as all the plants are fully grown in there and were sucking down any and all available nutrients.

Still doing the DIY CO2. I'll have to admit I'm kinda getting sick of it. Wish I could shell out some cash and get a 5lb bottle with a nice regulator. One day...

I use an aquaclear 30. It seems to be just right for this tank. No complaints. I have a 50 and a 20 as well...I wouldn't use either on a 10g. One's to little, the other too much.

Those cfl's are 23 watt 6500k's.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> very nice change


much appreciated!










^ I really like this ^

What do you have growing there??


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

I was at my favorite place today,  Neighborhood Fish Farm , and found this plant. It was pretty withered and almost dead, but I had a suspicion it might be L. Aromatica. Since I rarely see this I had to pick it up and try and nurse it back to health. Do you guys think it's L. Aromatica? It has purple underneath the leaves, and the leaves are somewhat jagged looking. 










I found this pick online and the leaves look like this (jagged like)


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

added some Zebrina pendula clippings from my house plant. It's a creeping plant that grows well in moist soils. I think it should do well here. It's already started sprouting roots. My A. Reineckii has breached the surface. I think I'm going to let all my plants do this....should have an interesting effect.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I go away for a couple of weeks and you make that tank look even bigger/better. 
Best color blending ever. The plants look like they are bursting with health.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Wait till you see the next update. I went off the deep end. Seems like I added every plant known to man to this tank :drool:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

BlueJack said:


> much appreciated!
> 
> What do you have growing there??


thanks! its some anubias, pennywort, some ludwigias & some houseplants.


edit: btw your tank has turned into quite the looker! so nice and colorful


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

I added 2 more aluminum clamp lamps, all rigged from hooks I mounted in the ceiling. Don't worry, they're rated for 35 lbs each.:icon_wink

I then went off the deep end and added a few 7-8" deep planting pots behind my tank, loaded them up with a bunch of plants, and finally added a couple creeping plants to the surface of my tank. Hope you enjoy.










Lifted the lights from here on out so you can see better roud:


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Putting in plants that need a lot of light was not a good idea. They started to wilt. Learned my lesson, and changed them out with shade terrestrial plants. 2 different types of coleus, and a hawaiian portuluca. Also moved the orchid down to get a little more light.














































Things inside are getting really overgrown....fish probably love it though


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

not worth wasting bandwidth for my continued posts in this thread I guess but 

*WOWZA!*


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> not worth wasting bandwidth for my continued posts in this thread I guess but
> 
> *WOWZA!*


Your posts are AWESOME!:icon_smil


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

GOOD GOD MAN!

thats friggen awesome


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful plants buddy.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Never seen this before...must have carried some spores into my tank from whatever that little green plant is. Anyone know? I found it growing on a rock wall I have outside, not in the ground.










When my plants hit the surface they took off like a rocket. Here's what L. Repens and A. Reineckii look like emergent.




























Wanted to update you guys on some of the other plants I'm trying out in here. The Peace lilly and Purple queen are doing great. They send out thick white roots like these:










The purple queen also shoots out nice flowers:










The Zebrina Wandering Jew has really exploded. It's growing the fastest out of any plant. Roots are thinner and look like this:


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Amazing progress on your tank man.. stunned.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

wow this tank is beautiful!!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Very very very nice. I remember first time you set it up, didn't you have Cabomba? did it not survive?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

green_valley said:


> Very very very nice. I remember first time you set it up, didn't you have Cabomba? did it not survive?


Thanks. It's a cool plant but I didn't like the way it started to look. My tank is only 12" high and it started to spread out all over the surface. Maybe in a deeper tank it would look better. It also didn't grow very bushy like I thought it would. There was a good amount of space between nodes, that looked funky to me.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

oh my gosh!!! your tank is beautiful!!!!! do you add Co2 or anything?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> oh my gosh!!! your tank is beautiful!!!!! do you add Co2 or anything?


Thanks! I used to run Diy CO2 for the first month or two but I stopped. I add ferts in about once a week now, sometimes twice if I remember.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Some of the plants I had weren't doing so good on the right side. These little cfls and 1-2 hours of window sunlight just weren't enough to keep them growing. I changed them out for even easier "shade plants". A  Pilea Mollis  and a purple coleus. Also found some cool airplants to add to this mangled mess. =)










The orchid is about to bloom!!!


















I think the fish are loving all the top cover


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Holy plants!!!


----------



## pagemee (Nov 29, 2011)

Last pics are a little scary, I really like the effect of the house plants surrounding the tank, gives me ideas....

This would be a good addition to your wall near the tank http://d3d71ba2asa5oz.cloudfront.net/12001418/images/staghornmount.jpg


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Holy plants!!!


ah hah hah


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

pagemee said:


> Last pics are a little scary, I really like the effect of the house plants surrounding the tank, gives me ideas....
> 
> This would be a good addition to your wall near the tank http://d3d71ba2asa5oz.cloudfront.net/12001418/images/staghornmount.jpg


lol...maybe this tanks senses I'm neglecting it since MW3 came out. That wall hanger looks cool!


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

*PlantingStein*

IT'S ALIVEE!!!

Awesome display!

Have you tried mints? I'm currently experimenting with two jasmine stems and polka dots in the HOB.

Keep this thread updated!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

BlueJack said:


> ah hah hah


I always wanted to do a tank like this, plants inside and outside. Doubles as aquarium / house plants  All I could do was lucky bamboo though. 

Which of the plants (ones that emerge out of the water surface) are you having the most luck with using those lights? You can grow an orchid in water?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Which of the plants (ones that emerge out of the water surface) are you having the most luck with using those lights? You can grow an orchid in water?


All the plants that have emerged above the water line take off like rockets. So much so that's it's kind of a hassle always trimming them.

The terrestrial plants do OK...nothing great. I would say the Pilea is the only true terrestrial plant that looks great. The peace lilly also thrives with its roots submerged in water. 

I don't think you can submerge the roots of an orchid...they'll rot away. But I think it will do ok if you attach it to some driftwood. The humidity around my tank is always around 60%. That should be good enough for most orchids. The only thing is light. My 3 cfl bulbs didn't give enough light to my cattleya. Although it bloomed the leaves were dark forest green and starting to shrivel. I put it outside a few days ago in hopes it gets healthier. The other orchid I have behind the tank in some orchid bark isn't thriving either. Everything I've read about growing orchids indoors says it needs to be by an east or west window, or under at least 4 fluorescent tubes.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

I broke out the hack saw and chopped everything down


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wow very nice


----------



## Msouza91 (Dec 29, 2011)

Your tank makes me want to quit my 10g dirt  my plants are barely growing.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Msouza91 said:


> Your tank makes me want to quit my 10g dirt  my plants are barely growing.


Ditto. This and Tom's Bucket O' Mud really makes me want to scrap my tanks and redo them all. Go dirt, go natural, no equipment except lighting.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

This is an incredible tank! Well Done!!!!!!!!!!

I absolutely love the emmersed growth and various tropicals you have used.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

this looks really good... wow. forgot about this tank


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

AirstoND said:


> Have you tried mints? I'm currently experimenting with two jasmine stems and polka dots in the HOB.


No, do you have any pics? Love to see how they look :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> wow very nice





EntoCraig said:


> This is an incredible tank! Well Done!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I absolutely love the emmersed growth and various tropicals you have used.


Thanks!!!


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

BlueJack said:


> No, do you have any pics? Love to see how they look :thumbsup:


The jasminium is still alive.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

I like it! Has the jasminium ever flowered??


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Are those filter plants sitting right on top of biomax? or sponge? Are they rooting inside? Thinking of doing something similar in the 20g.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Are those filter plants sitting right on top of biomax? or sponge? Are they rooting inside? Thinking of doing something similar in the 20g.


They're in some regular topsoil sitting in 7-8 inch planter pots. There was just enough room to squeeze them between my tank and the wall. I adjusted the height by putting styrofoam blocks underneath the pots. If you do it, pm me some pics. Should look cool.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Ah okay, looked like it was sitting inside the filter hangar area. I'm thinking any epiphytes would be able to grow in that area, like a small orchid. I added an orchid and an anthurium, also some terrestrial xmas moss and a red club moss, to my filter baskets. We'll see how they do, the orchid was a salvage, almost dead from being outside/neglect. Going to post pics in my 20g journal in a few  Bottom right link in sig.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Ah okay, looked like it was sitting inside the filter hangar area. I'm thinking any epiphytes would be able to grow in that area, like a small orchid. I added an orchid and an anthurium, also some terrestrial xmas moss and a red club moss, to my filter baskets. We'll see how they do, the orchid was a salvage, almost dead from being outside/neglect. Going to post pics in my 20g journal in a few  Bottom right link in sig.


Oh...ya, those are sitting in the filter box. Sorry. They're roots grow into the sponge. 

Tell me if it works for the orchid. I don't think they do well with their roots under water.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Blue, check this out -- http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchidtalk/general-orchid-culture/5493-orchid-water-culture.html


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice find! 

I have a seriously abused dendro I can try this on. (I actually think it might be dead). Hopefully I can bring it back to life. Thanks!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Read there was a transition period, patience  But it may also depend on the specific species. Also I'm sure aeration would help just as in hydroponics, but she got it to grow in a jar! One I have in the filter is still semi-alive.


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Stunning. Glad to see that tradescantia zebrina doing so well in this setup. I have a pot of this stuff in my house, and will definitely be trying it out in a tank.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

inka4041 said:


> Stunning. Glad to see that tradescantia zebrina doing so well in this setup. I have a pot of this stuff in my house, and will definitely be trying it out in a tank.


It's amazing how hardy that plant is. Every single clipping I cut, takes roots and does well. And it's a pretty cool looking leaf. :icon_smil


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Totally! I actually got mine drunkenly wandering in NYC on this past Halloween. Woke up the next morning with a bunch of wilted "cuttings" in my coat pocket. Couple hours soaking in some warm tank water, and they were ready to go again. Awesome plant, for sure!


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

inka4041 said:


> Totally! I actually got mine drunkenly wandering in NYC on this past Halloween. Woke up the next morning with a bunch of wilted "cuttings" in my coat pocket. Couple hours soaking in some warm tank water, and they were ready to go again. Awesome plant, for sure!


ahahahaha roud: That's a great story!


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's a full shot of my tank. The two lower lights are 19" above the substrate with 23w cfls,and the single one is 23" above the substrate with a 28w cfl. (mostly for the terrestrial plants.) 


















I moved some plants around









Also set up a carnivorous plant terrarium. It has a venus flytrap, sundew, pitcher plant, with some moss and riccia ground cover.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Wow that is a beautiful tank you have.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Wow that is a beautiful tank you have.


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

just keeps getting better and better


----------



## Msouza91 (Dec 29, 2011)

That's awesome man. Venus fly trap! I remember having one of those when I was little haha looks good


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> just keeps getting better and better


Same with yours...that's my dream 125g


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Msouza91 said:


> That's awesome man. Venus fly trap! I remember having one of those when I was little haha looks good


Thanks! Hopefully it eats some of the mosquitoes that won't leave my room!


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Dang.... I love to have this one day.
I really like those carnivourous plants.
but don't they smell bad?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

doncityz said:


> Dang.... I love to have this one day.
> I really like those carnivourous plants.
> but don't they smell bad?


Haven't noticed any smell yet, but only had them for about a week so far.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW I love this tank! beautiful mix of emersed and submersed growth! must be one of the BEST 10gal's that I have ever seen! can't wait to see more! seems like besides that one patch in the middle, every square inch of space you could possibly put a plant you did, and beautifully done!


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

sketch804 said:


> WOW I love this tank! beautiful mix of emersed and submersed growth! must be one of the BEST 10gal's that I have ever seen! can't wait to see more! seems like besides that one patch in the middle, every square inch of space you could possibly put a plant you did, and beautifully done!


Big thanks for the kind words! :icon_smil


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Venus fly trap looks like it's about to die...guess I'm pretty good at killing terrestrial plants too. Goin the simple route this time and choosing cactus type plants. 










Here's how the tank looks now


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

This tank is amazing, I wish my 55g would morph into something more like this.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

SlammedDC2 said:


> This tank is amazing, I wish my 55g would morph into something more like this.


Thanks


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

yea i agree its awesome. never tire of looking at pics.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> yea i agree its awesome. never tire of looking at pics.


!!


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

wow. your tank looks awesome. With the terrestrial plants surrounding your tank, it has the effect of a small pond inside your house. Also, you tank is very densly planted and have nice colors. 

What is the red plant on the front left in your tank?


----------



## Wulfyn (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice set up! Are your cacti and succulents seperated from your carnivorous plants or are they all in the same soil w/o a seperating "wall"? I ask as I can understand the carni's would tolerate wetter conditions than the other plants, figuring the others could possibly rot from too much water as they are more of an arid region type. The plant in front of your carni's looks like one my sister in law has in her planter that has proliferated on its own like a weed lol.

After remembering a neighbor bought a flytrap I had to add as I told her, that you can give them a tiny bit of raw ground beef if it looks like it is not catching any bugs. As I have 2 different hanging pitcher plants myself, I was told to never fertilize them as they rely on catching thier meals. In my case fertilization would supposedly keep them from making pitchers.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

keithy said:


> wow. your tank looks awesome. With the terrestrial plants surrounding your tank, it has the effect of a small pond inside your house. Also, you tank is very densly planted and have nice colors.
> 
> What is the red plant on the front left in your tank?


Much appreciated :biggrin:

It's a variant of A. Reineckii...I think they called it Alternanthera reineckii 'cardinalis'


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Wulfyn said:


> Nice set up! Are your cacti and succulents seperated from your carnivorous plants or are they all in the same soil w/o a seperating "wall"?


No, they're all in there together. All my "carni's" died except for the pitcher plant. I couldn't keep it humid enough I guess. I just mist the pitcher plant daily and water the cacti rarely.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Hey Blue, check this out -- http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchidtalk/general-orchid-culture/5493-orchid-water-culture.html


Xenxes, I tried this out with a dead orchid, or at least I thought it was. The roots and stalks were pale and shriveled/dried up. It had not a single leaf on it. Just dead stalks and roots. It's been sitting in my filter box for about a month now and some new growth is popping up. Amazed!


----------



## jellie (Jan 31, 2010)

[email protected] Den. It's a fighter. You don't happen to keep any Phragmipediums do you?

Amazing sanctuary you've created. I blew through all 10 pages of your journal and am de-lurking just to comment. I've been dumping plants into my HOB filter, nothing like what you have going on but I am seriously thinking of moving my Phrag schlimii in there since it likes a ton of water at the roots. You, sir, are an inspiration. I am on a mission to create a jungle now.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

jellie said:


> [email protected] Den. It's a fighter. You don't happen to keep any Phragmipediums do you?


No, but those are some of the coolest flowers I've seen. :icon_surp




jellie said:


> Amazing sanctuary you've created. I blew through all 10 pages of your journal and am de-lurking just to comment. I've been dumping plants into my HOB filter, nothing like what you have going on but I am seriously thinking of moving my Phrag schlimii in there since it likes a ton of water at the roots. You, sir, are an inspiration. I am on a mission to create a jungle now.


Big thanks for the kind words!:biggrin:

Lol...you gotta edit your options to show 40 posts per page. That saved my life after skimming through a few 30 page threads. :icon_surp

That phrag you have is spectacular. I bet it would love being in some good nutrient rich aquarium water.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Man, I totally want to do this someday! Love it!


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

LetThereBeFish said:


> Man, I totally want to do this someday! Love it!


You kinda already have one....that paludarium is very cool!! roud:


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

You should grab an anthurium plant if you want to add a bit of red year round. Very hardy and hard to kill. Mine is taking over the filter cartridge, I've had to cut it back a few times.

Gardenia also thrives near my 20g (loves indoor light & humidity), the same bush has been flowering for the past month, smells amazing to boot.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

i cant believe i just found this now


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

BlueJack said:


> Xenxes, I tried this out with a dead orchid, or at least I thought it was. The roots and stalks were pale and shriveled/dried up. It had not a single leaf on it. Just dead stalks and roots. It's been sitting in my filter box for about a month now and some new growth is popping up. Amazed!


Glad to hear about the new orchid 

Mine on the other hand isn't doing too well, I think it's a low light variety and I have it too close to the light, the leaves are turning red/purple/withering. I'll have to reposition and find something that can tolerate a direct T5HO 54w on 12 hours a day.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

xenxes said:


> You should grab an anthurium plant if you want to add a bit of red year round. Very hardy and hard to kill. Mine is taking over the filter cartridge, I've had to cut it back a few times.
> 
> Gardenia also thrives near my 20g (loves indoor light & humidity), the same bush has been flowering for the past month, smells amazing to boot.


Those are both very cool plants. Thanks for the info. I think I'll put some in my pond since there isn't much room left in this tank :icon_smil


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Mine on the other hand isn't doing too well, I think it's a low light variety and I have it too close to the light, the leaves are turning red/purple/withering. I'll have to reposition and find something that can tolerate a direct T5HO 54w on 12 hours a day.



That's good to know. I've been scheming my 75g or 90g tank build and I want to have only orchids growing emersed. Everywhere I've read says they need 4 flourescent tubes to do well. Now I know they're not the HO kind. Thanks roud:


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Your tank looks amazing but dude venus flytraps like alot of water (well not alot but they like their soil to be moist, but not soaked), water that is distilled (or RO.) So does the saraccenia. How often were you watering it? I don't know if you were diligent in that aspect but I saw it was with a cactus so.... They also like very bright light, which is why it helps to have them in a humid place so their leaves don't burn.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Your tank looks amazing but dude venus flytraps like alot of water (well not alot but they like their soil to be moist, but not soaked), water that is distilled (or RO.) So does the saraccenia. How often were you watering it? I don't know if you were diligent in that aspect but I saw it was with a cactus so.... They also like very bright light, which is why it helps to have them in a humid place so their leaves don't burn.



Ya, killed that little guy off a couple days ago. I just mist that saraccenia daily. Just that one plant, all the others I water once a week or something like that.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Old thread, I know, but wondering if this riparium is still going?


----------



## haytch (Nov 2, 2014)

*Wow*

WOW - your setup is breathtakingly beautiful - and so much going on . Major inspiration for my little 5 gall dirt I am about to start - - thankyou for posting your journey


----------

